# Reference/Home check needed in NJ



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have an application from some one in NJ for one of my dogs. I might actually have as good an app or better one from someone local but I'd like to check out the NJ one anyway and if the dog gets placed local maybe another one will turn up. Can some of the Jersey folks contact me and help me out?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks to all those who offered to do this. I've got it covered. I love it when folks work together, makes life much easier.


----------

